# Wollte mich mal Vorstellen



## pat (30. Nov. 2006)

Mein Mann und ich wollen auch einen Schwimmteich bauen. Mehr schreib ich erst mal nicht denn irgendwie krieg ich meine Beiträge nicht ins Forum rein und da ist ein Versuch. 
Wenns klappt schreib ich natürlich mehr
Patricia


----------



## pat (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

So diesmal hats geklappt, waren wohl die Anfangsschwierigkeiten. Und nachdem ich ewig gesessen bin und mich vorgestellt hatte und beim abschicken war dann alles weg war ich erst mal frustriert und hab erst mal einen Kurzbeitrag geschrieben.
Also wir wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Das "Riesenloch2 ist schon mal da. Wasserfläche ca. 100 m2. Dem Baggerfahrer hatten wir einen genauen Plan in die Hand gedrückt (mein Mann ist in der Vermessung ) und im erklärt er soll die Ränder erst mal möglichst flach nach innen ziehen. Das verstand er so das er die Ränder steil 60 cm nacu unten Baggerte und den Schwimmbereich auf ca. 1,80. 
Da der Schwimmteich aber mein Riesenbaby ist darf mein Mann da nicht viel anrühren und der Teich wurde größer als geplant, da ich nach außen gehen mußte um schön verlaufend ins tiefere Gewäßer vorzudringen.Meine Hände sind jetzt noch ganz voll Schwielen.
Seit 2 Jahren lese ich schon zick Bücher über Teiche, Pflanzen usw. Surfe Stunden durchs www und bin so auch auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Fragen stelle ich noch keine muß mich erst noch genauer hier umsehen welche Themen hier schon besprochen wurden um nicht ein Thema zu erwischen das es eh schon tausendmal hier gibt.
Unser Teich soll hauptsächlich in Eigenregie entstehen (Kosten), außer die Folie, ist mir zu heikel nicht das ich einen Tag nach dem einlassen wieder ohne Wasser da stehe


----------



## pat (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Jetzt hab ich mich verdrückt. Geht aber schon weiter.
Der Teich soll im Regenerationsbereich bis zu einem Meter in die Tiefe gehn, ein Kinderbereich soll entstehen mit einer Höchsttiefe von ca. 70 cm tiefe. Dazu suche ich noch ein Thema wie man am besten die Folie schützt wird ja doch stark belastet. Wenn ihr hier einen Thread wißt bitte helft mir, und der Schwimmbereich wird ca. 1,80.
Über den Winter soll sich die Erde jetzt erst mal setzen und im Frühling solls dann losgehen. 
Dann geh ich jetzt erst mal stöbern.

Zu mir:
Ich heiße Patricia, bin 32 Jahre, bin verheiratet und habe eine Tochter. 
Ich bin aus Niederösterreich

Also ein herzliches Hallo an alle Teichliebhaber hier
#Patricia


----------



## Olli.P (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

*
Hallo Patricia,

Ersteinmal ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum!!!!



wenn du noch infos über Folie und Folienschutz haben willst,

guckst du hier......*


----------



## Dr.J (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Hallo Patricia,

auch von mir ein *Herzlich Willkommen* bei uns im Forum.

hier wirst du sicherlich alles Wissenswerte finden und wenn Fragen bestehen, dann halte dich nicht zurück. 

Viel Spass hier noch.


----------



## pat (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und Hilfe.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, haben die nochmal vlies über die Folie gelegt. Allerdings haben die ja dann noch Betoniert, was ich eigentlich nicht möchte. Bei meinem bisherigen  Suchen bin ich schon auf einiges gestoßen aber ganz sicher bin ich mir noch nicht was wirklich funktioniert. Mir wurde schon empfohlen einfach nur Sand aber der ist meiner Meinung dann überall nur nicht mehr im Kinderbecken und ob der wirklich die Folie schützt, naja. Meine Überlegung war auch über die Folie noch einmal Vlies und darüber Steine. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung. Die Nässe muß sie ja aushalten, schließlich hält das Vlies ja auch in der Erde. 
Lg Patricia 
Versuch mal ein Foto von meinem Riesenloch reinzustellen


----------



## Steingarnele (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Hallo Patricia,

von mir auch ein Herzliches Willkommen bei uns hier im Forum.  

Vielleicht kann dir ja der Beitrag von holger nicki weiter helfen, wie ihr euren Teich baut.  -> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3358/page-3


----------



## Annett (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Hallo Patricia,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Zum Thema Vlies (Suchfunktion evtl. mal mit Vlies und auch Flies  füttern): Das hält ganz sicher auch im Teich. Allerdings kannst Du diese Stelle dann nur noch schwerlich mit einem Mulmsauger bearbeiten... gröberen Kies würde ich nicht empfehlen. An den Baggerseen bei uns ist immer so grober Kies am Rand - läuft sich auch im Wasser nicht so supertoll. Sand ist da um einiges fußfreundlicher... und im Sand kann sich auch schlechter Mulm absetzen als in den großen Zwischenräumen der Kieselsteine.


----------



## Digicat (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Servus Patricia, Servus Landsmännin

Herzlich willkommen !!!

Vor welchen Gefahren willst du die Folie schützen ?

Ich könnte mir schon einen Schutz vorstellen, Vlies und eine Schicht (10cm) gröberen Rollschotter. Das müsste m.M. nach reichen.

Liebe Grüsse nach Pressbaum
Helmut


----------



## Silke (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Hallo Pat,
auch von mir erst mal ein Herzlich Willkommen!
Nur kurz zum Vlies. Wir haben im Frühjahr einen Teich gebaut. Ich habe im "Eingangsbereich" auf die Folie noch Vlies gelegt und darauf dann schönen Sand. Die Kinder finden es toll und auch der Hund kann dort rein und raus. Falls du dir mal Probestücke von Vlies und Folie bestellst (das kannst du bei vielen Anbietern) dann versuch da mal ein Loch reinzustechen. Das schaffst du nicht...


----------



## pat (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Der uns die Teichfolie schweißen wird war schon mal bei uns und erklärte mir,daß der Kinderbereich also die Folie überbetoniert werden sollte als Schutz.
Diese Variante klingt mir doch etwas übertrieben, aufwendigund teuer also bin ich im www herumgesurft und hab mich mal möglichst schlau gemacht und  auf die von mir oben Beschriebenen Varianten gestoßen, aber leider ohne Ehrfahrungswerter anderer. Mir geviel am besten die mit Vlies und groben Steinen. Auch wenn die nicht so bequem zum gehen sind gefällt mir das recht gut. Bei Sand habe ich gehört das er dann herumgespült wird und überall, auch im Tiefbereich ist.
Allerdings wundert mich das die Folie geschützt werden muß, den bei uns in der nähe gibt es einen Mostheurigen Schulz der hat einen riesigen Schwimmteich mit Kinderbecken mit Sand der natürlich dann teilweise weg ist und man steht ja erst recht wieder auf der Folie. Dieser Teich ist ja doch stark benutzt und totzdem ist die Folie O.K 
Übrigens findet man Bilder davon im www weiß aber im Moment nicht ob Mostheuriger Schulz oder Schultz in Altlengbach. Aber der Teich ist wirklich sehenswert. 
Danke jedenfalls für die netten Begrüßungen und Ratschläge und muß mir jetzt nur mehr überlegen welche Variante ich nehme.

Lg Patricia


----------



## pat (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Habs gefunden
http://www.mostschenke.at/
ist wirklich Sehenswert

Lg Pat


----------



## pat (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

Habe selbst auch Fotos ausgegraben.
Meine Tochter hat jedes mal viel Spaß mit dem Sand und es fallen ihr auch immer wieder neue Sachen ein die man damit machen kann.

Lg Pat


----------



## Olli.P (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wollte mich mal Vorstellen*

*Hi Pat,


Na, das was der Mostheuriger da hat ist ja wohl schon eher ein See Was???!!! 



Aber nu nochmal zu deinem Projekt, kannste da nicht in den einzelnen zonen am 
Rand einfach so kleine Wälle aufschichten, bevor du Folie und Vlies verlegst???

Ja nach höhe wäre dann eine (Grob)-Sandverteilung mehr oder weniger eingedämmt 

und so'n Nasser sand ist doch auch ziemlich klebrig.....
Der Nord-Ost-See-, oder Sonstige Strände sind ja auch schon ein wenig älter
und sand ist da immer noch.... 


evtl. könnte man für die Sandzonen einfach Estrichsand nehmen?????
Der ist nicht ganz so fein.....*


----------

